# Pregnancy Test from RFC



## Strawberry* (Jul 8, 2008)

Pls help!
I have to start provera to bring on a bleed in order to start IVF.
RFC did a preg test on me last week and said I had to repeat it again today - but when i took it from the packet I have never seen a test like it!  It is a wee rectangle and had a dropper with it.  I assumed I had to put a few drops of urine on the first box but then there is box B and box C.
I got one line in box C (which I am SURE is negative!) but does anyone know for sure?  I was due to start the provera today but don't want to until I am sure this is negative!  RFC shut today!
TIA x


----------



## Jo-Ley (May 14, 2010)

Hi 
Can't really help as never seen one like that before..
hopefully someone will know soon
But could you try that site peeonastick.com. I think that's the address, its all about hpt tests etc and has pictures of them.. may help
Jo-Ley

/links


----------



## Strawberry* (Jul 8, 2008)

Thks i don't see any info on how to read it but that site has taught me its a cassette pregnancy test!!!


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi Strawberry, i'm nearly sure with that test you put some drops of urine into the first box and you have to have a line in both B and C for it to be positive. I remember this from my last tx cos i had a dark line in one box and a feint line in the other.  Might be worth buying another one and just testing again to be sure. Sorry i cant be more help. Might be worth asking the girls on the cycle buddy thread just to confirm.  

Emma xx


----------



## bump14 (Nov 17, 2008)

Strawberry,
Can you tell me what the name on the outer package said?  I may be able to help.
Bump


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

hi strawberry... just look at my old info from the test

box A is the sample where you drop the pee
box B is for a positive or neg pregnancy line
box C is the test line, to let you know the box is working correct...

a bfp would mean both box B and C would have lines
a bfn would mean only box C would have a line

hope this helps... im not to great at explaining

all the best


----------



## Strawberry* (Jul 8, 2008)

that is great thanks so much girls!
I was pretty sure it was but jsut had to be sure!  I will go get my perscription now!


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Strawberry - did you get your perscription?  What happens now?


----------



## Strawberry* (Jul 8, 2008)

HI yes BD I got it today. So I take it for 7 days and then _hopefully _about 5 days after that I will start a period - then send my letter in and start sniffing on day 21!!!


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh thats good, it wont be long coming in, you wont be long after me then


----------

